# Oconee Reports???



## MrDuckKiller (Apr 13, 2014)

I wanna make the trip up that way. Anybody seeing fish? And how's the clarity? Thanks


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2014)

MrDuckKiller said:


> I wanna make the trip up that way. Anybody seeing fish? And how's the clarity? Thanks


I crossed it twice yesterday, once on I-20, and then again on 44..........It looked muddy in both places to me.


----------



## Michael (Apr 14, 2014)

Oconee rarely clears any before late summer


----------



## copperheadmike (Apr 29, 2014)

Still pretty muddy but the gar and carp are up shallow. Went out Saturday but saw how muddy it was and left the bow in the truck. Didn't take long before I was wishing I hadn't. Could have had a boat full of gar and a few carp. Caught two gar and a couple carp in the cast net catching bait thought!


----------

